
Ask HN: Is DHH's constant shouting a marketing tactic? - andyfullstack
https://medium.com/p/5834db08810c
======
nickdothutton
Yes. It will probably work to his advantage regardless of whether or not Apple
comply. There will be general tech press articles being written as we speak
about this episode. He creates 2 ways to win with this tactic.

------
buboard
Are you asking me? Sure it could be, what's the problem with it? So many
companies start fake outrages, he does it to the detriment of his own name and
reputation, that's more honest.

------
_tk_
This discussion can probably be held under the many posts concerning the same
topic. Insinuating bad faith with the question you are asking seems pretty
suggestive to say the least.

------
agustif
It's hard enough to get heard on a 7-8Billion human society to reasonably ask
someone to not (shout) about their stuff...

------
jaredcwhite
The phrasing of "marketing tactic" would imply that DHH doesn't really care
about or believe in the statements he makes…he's just doing it cynically as
part of a broader marketing strategy. Anyone who's tracked DHH for a long
time, particularly in his role as lead instigator of progress in the core
Rails community, knows that's balderdash. His hot-under-the-collar style is
legit, and whether you like it or not, it's just who he is.

Frankly, as somebody who _despises_ pragmatism in the web development industry
and thinks far more people _should_ take principled stands on a wide variety
of issues, I welcome his rants. Sometimes you can't move the needle by simply
being "nice".

